# ECRS Race 7



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

The East Coast Racing Series will hold its final race of the season on Saturday, May 7th at Pete Barclay's house.

Pete Barclay
2609 Walnut Ave.
Hainesport, NJ 08036
609-685-2306


Superstock and Level 25 RO
Cash Payouts to the top 4 in each class
$10.00 per race
Doors Open at 8am.
Racing starts at 11am.

www.tsrho.com


----------

